# Indoor cat meets Outdoor cat



## md1848 (Nov 14, 2006)

I've read in posts where the feral or semi-feral comes in for a few minutes or days or however long, mingles with the inside cat, then goes back out.

How does this work in your house? 

I have a feral mom, her grown kitten and an adult feral male that live outside.

I have a 7 month old kitten from the feral mom's second litter that was born outside, kidnapped at 7 wks old and kept inside (except for the frightening hour that he escaped outside about a month ago).

My problem is grown kitten, Grin, wants to come inside and baby kitten, Tybalt, wants to go outside. Tybalt has all his shots and has been neutered. Grin has had nothing. Outside on the patio, I can pet Grin, even pick him up for a few seconds, but inside the house, I can't get near him. He comes in, eats, plays with his little brother, naps on the sofa and kind of lets me know when he wants back outside. I've asked Santa for him to be neutered and get all his shots next year.

Second problem, the feral mom, Libby. Before she had the second litter, she would come in for a little while, but went nuts when she saw the door closed. After she was captured and spayed, she didn't come near the door. It's getting cold out now and she sees Grin going in and out. She wants in, but I can't leave the door open that long for her to make up her mind that it's safe and I can't leave the door open for her to escape. I can't bear the anguish of losing Tybalt to the outside.

So, how do you manage letting your ferals that can only endure the indoors for a few minutes at time inside your house without risking the lose of your indoor kitties to the great outdoors?

Thanks!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

When the weather wasn't extreme (hot or cold) I would hold the door with my fist in the way, keeping it open 'fist sized'. This allowed nose-sniffing and footsies to be played. When Dusty would come in, Pretty would want to follow him, but not badly enough to really come inside.
She just started coming inside the patio French door this late summer. I hold the door open only cat-wide and push inside kitties away from the opening. Pretty comes in, usually when I have fed a plate of canned food. This keeps the others occupied and catches her interest. I have been able to push the door closed, and recently closed all the way, for short bits of time. I have to stay near the door in case she wants out, I don't want her to panic. She is not very comfortable inside. 5-15min tops. With winter coming on, she may decide she wants to stay inside longer...because the house is much warmer...


----------

